# may paganyan ganyan ka pa



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

What does 'May paganyan ganyan ka pa (na).' mean?

I came across this expression a lot on the internet..

And there were also similar expressions with a verb added at the end like, 'May paganyan-ganyan ka pang nalalaman ha.'. 


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> ...'May paganyan ganyan ka pa (na).' ....
> 'May paganyan-ganyan (ka pang nalalaman ha_.') kapag may nalalaman ka. ..._


_

You do this thing (with your walk / eyes / head / hair, etc.) .... when you know something...
_


----------



## epistolario

meetmeinnyc said:


> May paganyan-ganyan ka pang nalalaman ha.



This slang expression is correct and is normally used to discourage the doer of the action that is considered pretentious or tacky or unnecessary or annoying by the speaker. Here are the possible scenarios where it is used: 

1. The man jokingly tells a lady "I will give you the stars and the moon..." The lady may find this very poetic and old-fashioned, so she can use the expression to discourage the man who is courting her. 

2. A man courting a lady sends her this SMS: I <3 U. It means "I love you" as the symbol < and the number 3 are connected to form a heart ( <3 ). The lady may find this pretentious.  

But, of course, the expression can also be used in many situations other than courtship.  

3. Your friend urges you to learn a new way of doing the high five. When you see how it is done, you are not impressed by it so you discourage him from doing it.


----------



## zhonglin

meetmeinnyc said:


> Hi
> 
> What does 'May paganyan ganyan ka pa (na).' mean?
> 
> I came across this expression a lot on the internet..
> 
> And there were also similar expressions with a verb added at the end like, 'May paganyan-ganyan ka pang nalalaman ha.'.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



That phrase is typically used when you're quite amazed/surprised by an action taken, or by words said by somebody you're talking to (positively or negatively), therefore you can use this when you're happy or upset about something done/said by your friend. This phrase is very informal, so we only use this phrase when talking to a close friend, or maybe some enemy when they did something that you don't like.

The construction of that sentence is quite hard to explain just like American idioms so don't be too bothered about how that sentence is constructed =]


----------

